# How do I fill out a T2125 for day trading/swing trading stocks?



## temp_tax_2016 (May 23, 2016)

So, this is the first time I have day traded stocks (so far, I made nearly $5, 000). So, exactly where should I put the entries? Currently, I have these numbers:

Starting capital: $60, 000

Current balance: $64, 734.54

There was no deposit or withdrawal, and there are 8 trades so far (about 7 weeks, I hope the balance would be a lot higher by year end, :cheerful, so, under gross sales (Part 1 Business Income, Box A), do I just put $64, 814.14 (that is, the proceeds I see, plus 8 commissions of $9.95)?

And then, under "opening inventory", am I supposed to enter $60, 000 to represent my starting capital? And do I write off the commissions under "Business tax, fees, licences, dues, memberships, and subscriptions" (box 8760)?

I know there are other things I can write off, but how exactly does that work for home office expenses (I rent a condo to live in, which is also my work space for trading), or Internet (obviously, without Internet, how can I place trades)? Computer is not worth deducting for depreciation because it has been 3 years since I purchased this $800 computer, so the "value" of this computer (which, according to the CRA, depreciates 30% every year) is only worth $275, so I'm ignoring it.

Any help is appreciated, I just want to know in advance (although the tax filing is not due until April 30, 2017) what to do.


----------

